# Finally dressed my Kindle!



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

It took forever but I finally decided on what to use to protect my Kindle. I decided on a skin from DecalGirl (Pink Tranquility) and a small K2 bag from BorsaBella (Black Beauty). I'm pleased with my decision. As much as I love some of the covers available, I decided I liked holding the Kindle without a cover.

Here's Charlie (she's a girl, by the way):



















PS: Sorry the pics are so huge, I will try to fix that. And that's my iPhone with the K2 and the bag.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Gorgeous combo! I love both the bag & the skins!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice, love the pink, makes it look so girlie. I have Starry Night, and now it seems it is very masculine once I have seen yours. Hmmm...may have to change to somethinng more girlie.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice Kombo!


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

very pretty!.....Charlie is a lucky girl to have such a proud parent!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks all!  I still love it, I definitely made the right choice.


----------



## d.rose (Nov 4, 2009)

WOW such a goregous set.. I love that the IPhone is matching the Kindle.. I might do that too


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

pretty pretty


----------

